# Lichtschalter Tauschen!



## Rurdo (10. Juli 2011)

hallo ihr lieben Elektroniker!
Ich komm gleich zur sache:
derzeit habe ich einen normalen An/aus Schalter um die Glühbirne in meinem zimmer zu bedienen!
nun, hab ich mir einen Dimmer gekauft... (stufenlos regulierbar) und wollte mal fragen, wie man den Idiotensicher einbauen kann?


----------



## Kev95 (10. Juli 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben Elektroniker!
> nun, hab ich mir einen Dimmer gekauft... (stufenlos regulierbar) und wollte mal fragen, wie man den Idiotensicher einbauen kann?


 
Erstmal sollten sich die Glühbirnen zum Dimmen eigenen.
Hast du das schon gecheckt?


----------



## Rurdo (10. Juli 2011)

was sollten sie haben? steht irgendein Zertifikat oben oder so?


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2011)

*Sorte ist hier aber sicher nicht gemeint.AW: Lichtschalter Tauschen!*

Jede Glühbirne mit Glühdraht, sowie alle Halogenglühlampen lassen sich Dimmen!

Spezial-Halogenleuchten brauchen ein spezielles Vorschaltgerät!

Diese Sorte ist hier aber sicher nicht gemeint.

Am Dimmer selbst, auf einem Aufkleber, oder im Beipackzettel ist eine jeweilige Installationsanleitung.

Mit dieser ist der Anschluß nachvollziehbar. 

Bei Problemen, wie dieser unter welchen Voraussetzunge eingestezt werden kann und sollte, ist dringend die Herstellerseite zu besuchen, oder ein Elektriker zum Einbau zu ordern.


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sorte ist hier aber sicher nicht gemeint.AW: Lichtschalter Tauschen!*

Japp, alle Glühbirnen lassen sich dimmen, bau den alten Schalter aus, klemm den Dimmer dran und fertig!


----------



## Rurdo (10. Juli 2011)

ja aber wie mach ich das? ich will nicht ohne licht dasitzen wenn was schiefgeht, oder besser noch, alles kaputtmachen^^

ich meine:

welches Kabel wohin?


----------



## Kev95 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sorte ist hier aber sicher nicht gemeint.AW: Lichtschalter Tauschen!*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Japp, alle Glühbirnen lassen sich dimmen, bau den alten Schalter aus, klemm den Dimmer dran und fertig!


 
Viele Energiesparbirnen nich.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Nicht immer, je nach Technologie.

LEDs lassen sich auch dimmen


----------



## Rurdo (10. Juli 2011)

ich hab ne stinknormale Glühbirne... 

währe nett wenn jemand auf die frage welches Kabel wohin antworten würde


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2011)

Oh man, Blau ist N= Neutral, oder Nulleiter, Braun, oder Schwarz ist L=Phase, oder 230V und Gelb/grün ist der Schutzleiter, oder Erde.

Wenn du das Teil gerade gekauft hast, dann ist doch alles dabei, oder?

Stell die für den Lichtschalter zuständige Sicherung auf AUS, und Schraub den alten Schalter an den Schrauben locker, je nach Ausführung am Außenring, oder an den inneren Spannklemmen.

Zieh den Schalter vorsichtig heraus und strecke die daran befindlichen Kabel.

Sind die Kabel am alten Schalter mittels Schrauben befestigt, löse ein Kabel und schließe es sofort an den entsprechenden Anschluß des Dimmers an.

Mach das mit den anderen Kabeln genauso.

Setz den Dimmer danach an Stelle des alten Schalters wieder ein und Schalte die Sicherung wieder EIN.

Unter Umständen kann der Dimmer mehr Platz in der Wanddose benötigen als der alte Schalter. 

Ist die Wand eine Akkustik, oder Hohlwand (wenn man gegen die Wand mit der Faust dagegen haut klingt, diese Hohl), ist der Boden der Hohlwanddose heraus zuschneiden.

Nicht jedoch in die schrägen Kanten hinein und auf keinen Fall, die dadurch eingeführten Kabel beschädigen.

Ist es keine Hohlwand, sondern eine massive, hilft hier nur das entfernen des Boden der Wanddose und das herausstemmen der Wandstrucktur im Bodenbereich der Wanddose.

Dabei gilt das gleiche, wie bei der Hohlwanddosenmodifizierung.


Im schlimmsten Fall, ist die vorhandene Wand-/Hohlwanddose im Durchmesser zu klein, dann muß eine mit größeren Durchmesser eingesetzt werden, wobei natürlich zusätzlich Arbeit, auch mit speziellen Werkzeug hinzu kommt. 



ACHTUNG, LEBENSGEFAHR!!! Unbedingt vor dem Umbau prüfen, ob wirklich kein Strom/Spannung anliegt!

Beachte!!! Der Dimmer muß bei einer 230Volt Leitung auch für 230Volt geeignet sein und z.B. nicht nur für 12Volt!

Mit deiner erkennbaren Unsicherheit empfehle ich dir dringend den Elektriker!!!


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2011)

Mach mal einige vernünftige Fotos vom Dimmer, möglichst Nahaufnahmen von allen Seiten und dem Beipackzettel.


----------

